# need help with hcpcs code



## fscourtney (May 22, 2012)

does anyone know if there is a code for a "lidoderm patch"?    thanks


----------



## ollielooya (May 23, 2012)

You might want to take a look at HCPCS code C9285 as this was added to the ASC list of covered anciliary services effective July 1, 2011 according to the following link;

http://www.beckersasc.com/asc-codin...o-asc-list-of-covered-ancillary-services.html

Also check out J3490 and be prepared to submit an NCD number with further explanation, (name, type and dosage specifics).


----------

